# Practice video



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Because I like videos. ????


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

And because I like your videos  jajajaj Good shooting Beanflip!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great shooting Beanflip!! Your "tournament target box!" works super well! I love the little roof on top.

Thanks to share your video

Volp


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You're ready .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, Bean! You should be a killer at the upcoming tournament.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Good shooting bean my friend...looking real good...Yeah I love video;s as well.~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I can see why you have so many awards and titles! Way to go. Nice big catch box and target array. You be one badazz shooter amigo.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Was watching your vid and ran across this squirrel hunt with slingshots...





 This ought to get the huntin' blood flowin' in some members and a fry pan full of goodies. I know Bean Flip is ready with the way he shoots.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Actually that catch box might also serve for a local drive-in movie screen and Mr. Bean could pay for ammo by selling popcorn and sody pop to the crowd. And I thought I had a big catch box...not compared to Bean's tournament level one. (all in fun)


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

awesome shooting Beanflip, thanks for sharing


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video!!!! Love your catchbox set up


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I see a trophy in your future!


----------

